# Fastfood



## SFW (Nov 20, 2011)

poll


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 20, 2011)

I eat fast food the day before I go heavy like chest or legs.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 20, 2011)

i only eat it on off days. so 3-5 times a week


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 20, 2011)

I eat it 2-3 times a week usually just taco bell nothing fried.....meat and beans good protein.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 20, 2011)

Screw the healthiness, it's the cost that keeps me away. I get two or three lunches worth of food at the market near work for the same cost as one combo meal. They also have things like roast chicken, pierogies, pork cutlet, etc.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I spend too much money on bags of frozen chicken breast to waste money at the grease box.


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 20, 2011)

I didnt eat fast food for the longest time but now I have said fuck it.

I am in a mass gaining phase and running AAS and was eating 4000 clean calories every day and that shit got old quick so now I am throwing in fast food.

About 4 days a week here.


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 20, 2011)

Usually chik fil a by the way


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I didnt eat fast food for the longest time but now I have said fuck it.
> 
> I am in a mass gaining phase and running AAS and was eating 4000 clean calories every day and that shit got old quick so now I am throwing in fast food.
> 
> About 4 days a week here.


 same^ 90% of the shit food i eat is pizza and chik fillet, the other 10% is plain McChickens with cheese and BBQ suarce or honey mustard, french fries, or chicken quasodilla's from taco bell other then that its pretty much rice chicken egg seafood steak and other shit like that!


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 20, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> same^ 90% of the shit food i eat is pizza and chik fillet, the other 10% is plain McChickens with cheese and BBQ suarce or honey mustard, french fries, or chicken quasodilla's from taco bell other then that its pretty much rice chicken egg seafood steak and other shit like that!


 
Yeah man.

My diet consists of:
eggs
oats
peanut butter
olive oil
milk
orange juice
apples
bananas
chicken
rice
whey protein
casein protein
red meat
tuna
.........

i mean i eat clean and I need more calories and I just cant stomach any more "clean" food.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> My diet consists of:
> eggs
> ...


 exactly


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know mcd's double quarter pounder packs like 700 cals,60,grams fat,50 grams protein lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 20, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I know mcd's double quarter pounder packs like 700 cals,60,grams fat,50 grams protein lol


 i honestly eat 3 mc chickens plain with cheese bbq sauce medium fries and then go to the gas station across the street and get a chocolate milk like once a week and that my one of my meals not only is it amazing but its a shit tonof cals and shit!


----------



## Zinthar (Nov 21, 2011)

When bulking, I will treat myself to a full Taco Bell grande combo (though I don't eat it all at once), although I only do this rarely and if I really don't have time to make a proper set of meals.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

i had 2 mc chicken plain with cheese and honey mustard souce last night i was still hngry so i got a big mac just the sandwich then i was still hungry and went to the gas station and got a icie and a honey bun! WINNING!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Try to limit it when not bulking. But I eat more thai food with brown rice and stuff like that. Not really fast food. But when I finally benched 315 I went to wendy's and got a triple cheeseburger.


----------



## Hell (Nov 21, 2011)

Steak 'n' Shake Triple Cheeseburger and fries....Fucking Delicious!!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 23, 2011)

Hell said:


> Steak 'n' Shake Triple Cheeseburger and fries....Fucking Delicious!!



Believe that!


----------



## zoco (Nov 24, 2011)

Actually it can be a good thing to pig out on fast food from time to time like once a week or every two weeks


----------



## tacoman (Nov 24, 2011)

try best to avoid it


----------



## zoco (Nov 24, 2011)

tacoman said:


> try best to avoid it



Why avoid it. It's not healthy to eat healthy all the time 

Seriously though, eating fast food once in every 7-14 days is not a problem at all.


----------



## mugshot (Nov 24, 2011)

one to two times a week, mcribs


----------



## kushmagazine (Nov 29, 2011)

i rarely eat.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Chubby (Nov 30, 2011)

I eat from Chipotle every now and then.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Chubby (Nov 30, 2011)

Yum yum


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a double quarter pounder , large fries and 20 piece nugget tonight. Right after a naked protein smoothie and 50 g protein shake after gym. 

I was very full!!


----------



## Chubby (Nov 30, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Had a double quarter pounder , large fries and 20 piece nugget tonight. Right after a naked protein smoothie and 50 g protein shake after gym.
> 
> I was very full!!


That's King Kong Meal.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Had a double quarter pounder , large fries and 20 piece nugget tonight. Right after a naked protein smoothie and 50 g protein shake after gym.
> 
> I was very full!!


 
Bro, if you go to Mcdonalds order from the secret menu and get a Mckinely Mac or Monster mac with special sauce frys...

Beats the double quarter pounder any day...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Krispy kreme burgers...


----------



## Strygwyr (Dec 1, 2011)

I eat twice a week Wednesday and Sunday during my high carb/high calorie/cheat day


----------



## colochine (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXjxHQQxcLw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TooOld (Dec 1, 2011)

No pink slime for me thank you.
Pink Slime. Jamie Oliver Food Revolution. - YouTube


----------



## fatburners (Dec 1, 2011)

mjam who would like to eat this


----------



## Chubby (Dec 1, 2011)

fatburners said:


> mjam who would like to eat this


I like the first and the last onese.  Looks so yum.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## malinamartis (Dec 1, 2011)

I really avoid fast food; the danger of fast food cannot be simple as the world's population is increasingly becoming overweight.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## colochine (Dec 2, 2011)

View attachment 37148

'merica fuck yea


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 2, 2011)

chipolte chicken bowl no sour cream 475 cal.


----------



## GMO (Dec 2, 2011)

Only good for dirty bulks, but oh so tasty...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 2, 2011)

I only eat fast food when Im traveling and have no other options.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 2, 2011)

Used to dirty bulk with a big mac after lunch and dinner. Put on lots of fat but i got bigger!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 2, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I only eat fast food when Im traveling and have no other options.


 

When I am in that situation I get the grilled chicken sandwich no mayo at Mcdonalds or an oven roasted chicken sandwich no mayo on wheat at subway...

You can find a Mcdonalds or subway almost anywhere...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


 omfg where is this! i just got an erection!


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 2, 2011)

When i'm drunk, fast food tastes fucking gourmet. So I generally eat it 2 times a month.


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


>



The top picture looks like the Godzilla Burger at Eagles Deli in Boston.
My picture is on the wall their...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 2, 2011)

i try to cook at home as much as possible.  check my threads.  However, I love me some fast food.  I dont know why.  I can eat it once a week just to get that taste, that WANT of nasty food out of my head.  Once I do that Im set.  Though I do crave it.  

Chipotle is my idea of fast food but what is wrong with it.  America is fat, but its not just cause they make bad decisions on food.  We are too lazy.  

There is some fun in trying to mimick a good meal at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> The top picture looks like the Godzilla Burger at Eagles Deli in Boston.
> My picture is on the wall their...


 roan trick ticket to boston check.... heart attack and a comlete waste of cycle and money CHECK!


----------



## Disperse (Dec 3, 2011)

Gotta eat clean. Fat hides that hard earned muscle.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 3, 2011)

Fast food doesn't have to be unhealthy.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Fast food doesn't have to be unhealthy.



While most fast food isnt, the choices we make when in line can be smart choices.  

Subway is low in fat, high in carbs.

In and out has protein style burgers, low in carbs, still high in fat.

At the end of the day if it fits in your calories it should be good to go.  Granted we are speaking on only a few days.  If you are eating fast food daily I think you would be better off ice skating uphill.


----------



## maskedman72 (Dec 3, 2011)

a salad wont cure you and a burger wont kill you.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> omfg where is this! i just got an erection!


 

I thought it was just me who got turned on by outrages food...

It seems when I am cutting I can't stop watching Man vs. Food and Diners,drive ins, dives...

The burrito is from the Nascar Cafe in Las Vegas...

Here is the clip...






YouTube Video











I am going to start a food thread for us food pervs in open chat...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought it was just me who got turned on by outrages food...
> 
> It seems when I am cutting I can't stop watching Man vs. Food and Diners,drive ins, dives...
> 
> ...


 my brother lives in vegas. looks like i know where ill be stopping the night i leave (dont want to eat it right when i get there. dont want the bubble guts to take away from the party!)


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought it was just me who got turned on by outrages food...
> 
> It seems when I am cutting I can't stop watching Man vs. Food and Diners,drive ins, dives...
> 
> ...



I'll be all up in that thread


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 3, 2011)

I eat fast food only when I don't have any other options, drunk and hungry out with friends or right after a day of heavy lifting and lacking calories. I'd say usually 1-2 times a week.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

Best of both worlds...cheesburger pizza shun!!




View attachment 37181


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Best of both worlds...cheesburger pizza shun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that looks like fucking shit


where do i get one?


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

Food pics thread
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/149415-who-gets-turned-outrages-food.html


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Food pics thread
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/149415-who-gets-turned-outrages-food.html


 ur gonna get me introuble at work bro!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ur gonna get me introuble at work bro!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

its ok. deffinatly one of the best threads ever. i hope more people post in there!


----------



## troubador (Dec 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought it was just me who got turned on by outrages food...
> 
> It seems when I am cutting I can't stop watching Man vs. Food and Diners,drive ins, dives...



Me Time (Season 14, Episode 14) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

troubador said:


> Me Time (Season 14, Episode 14) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


 






Dude that is some funny shit...

There couldn't be a more appropriate clip than that for this discussion...

It's like the writers made that clip after reading this thread...


----------



## troubador (Dec 4, 2011)

That maybe the funniest episode I've seen. It's on netflix and the entire episode is about Randy's food hornyness.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

lastnight i had 4 chicken quesodillas and nachos from taco bell. then i got now and laters and a choclate milk from the gas station


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> lastnight i had 4 chicken quesodillas and nachos from taco bell. then i got now and laters and a choclate milk from the gas station


 
I'm jealous...

I haven't had Taco Bell since Sep.

People always hate on taco bell, but I love it...

For me it's not like other fast food places where you walk in knowing what you are going to get...

I stare at the taco bell menu for a good 5 min. and pick about 3 different items...

It's like a different surprise combo evertime...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I'm jealous...
> 
> I haven't had Taco Bell since Sep.
> 
> ...



Oh shit that is me.  As dumb as it sounds im the same way at KFC.  I know im getting chicken but the prices are all over the place, there are specials, sometimes the specials cost more than the regular price...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

I WORKED at taco bell once. that being said i know what im going to get everytime lmao. i never touch the rice beans or steak. chicken and meat only.. i ALWAYS get chicken queso and nachos somtimes i mix it up and add a flatbread or soft taco here and there but thats about it. lmao


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Oh shit that is me. As dumb as it sounds im the same way at KFC. I know im getting chicken but the prices are all over the place, there are specials, sometimes the specials cost more than the regular price...


 


Sometimes it's my turn in line and I have to let people go ahead of me because I havn't decided... Or I will just stand in front of the Cashier and stare at the menu above... So many different items...

I love how taco bell always has some new promotional burrito...

KFC biscuits are the shizznet...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Sometimes it's my turn in line and I have to let people go ahead of me because I havn't decided... Or I will just stand in front of the Cashier and stare at the menu above... So many different items...
> 
> I love how taco bell always has some new promotional burrito...
> 
> KFC biscuits are the shizznet...


 i love kfc but i dont eat it becuase of how fucked up the chicken is and i dont like dirty black epopele either. lmao i know what u mean about staring at the menu and shit. and yes taco bell does promotional items every couple months 3 i think? i dont rememebr its been a while since i worked there. if it does great they keep the item such as the flat bread. they also wein out shitty things that dont gety sold. a word of advice. though. if your taco bell isnt busy as fuck all the time STAY AWAY FROM THE STEAK. just helping a brother out


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Uhh...

I love a cheesy gordita crunch...

My favorite promo item has to be the Cheesy beefy melt...





The best thing I think that I have had at taco bell is an item I made up...

I made them make me a Super Beef Mexi-melt...

It was a beef Mexi-Melt in one of the large grilled stuffed burrito tortillas, extra cheese, extra sour...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Uhh...
> 
> I love a cheesy gordita crunch...
> 
> ...


 

hahaha when i worked there i made my own shit as well. chicken grilled stuffed burrito. no beans, no fiesta shit, no suace. extra rice, extra extra chicken, extra queso suace (its like herion to me) extra nacho cheese, chedder cheese, blend cheese, tomato's, then grill it. medium suace after first bite and drump it down the center with every bit. HOT suace tasts like shit to me =( i love hot food and suace and shit so with enough mild suace you get a flavor boost and plenty of spice


----------



## troubador (Dec 4, 2011)

What the hell? Everything at taco bell is meat and cheese wrapped in a tortilla. They just make up different names for it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

troubador said:


> What the hell? Everything at taco bell is meat and cheese wrapped in a tortilla. They just make up different names for it.


 welcome. you are a retard


----------



## secdrl (Dec 4, 2011)

I ate two double cheeseburgers from McDonalds a little while ago..I eat whatever I want from McD's as long as it's not fried. Obviously, stay away from the French Fries. 

I can't do Taco Bell anymore..I'm sick of it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I ate two double cheeseburgers from McDonalds a little while ago..I eat whatever I want from McD's as long as it's not fried. Obviously, stay away from the French Fries.
> 
> I can't do Taco Bell anymore..I'm sick of it.


2 days ago i ate 3 mcchikens and a mcdouble and fries


----------



## secdrl (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> 2 days ago i ate 3 mcchikens and a mcdouble and fries


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Pizza Taco...






Looks like a huge gordita from taco bell...


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 5, 2011)

omfg i just almost threw up. it probably isnt that bad but i just had 2 large cups of chocolate milk 5 boiled eggs and 3 slices of pizza. im drinking my protien shake now. im so full i wanna puke... that didnt help lmao


----------



## ZEUS55 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks guys after this thread think im having fast food for dinner


----------



## ExLe (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Orlag (Dec 6, 2011)

ZEUS55 said:


> thanks guys after this thread think im having fast food for dinner



Nice bro, lol.

I only eat fast food once every couple of months, usually kfc or mcdonalds.
Love double quarter pounders, usually get 2. meat and cheese mmmmm.


----------



## SFW (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

Usually once a week. On Friday, when I'm at campus. Last semester I ate on campus twice a week, but usually tried to keep it healthy one of those times which was usually sushi made with brown rice. The only place I've had sushi actually made with brown rice instead of white!


----------



## njc (Jan 16, 2012)

The poll is poorly contructed.  Needs less frequent options such as Once per month or 3-4 times per year


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

Once a week, usually taco bell


----------



## malinamartis (Jan 17, 2012)

I just love to eat fast food because it has more salt, fats and calories. It could be healthier when you choose best menu like bread products, Go for fruit juices, low-fat milk, diet soda and salads are a smart choice. 

zenegra


----------

